# 3 Maltese Using Indoor Potty



## woof (Sep 4, 2012)

When Miat had 2 of his friends over for about a month (their owner was out of town), the three of them interesting got on a synchronized potty schedule.

His younger two friends were about one year old and I set up a "potty cam" on the ugodog indoor potty trays to troubleshoot any accidents. (There weren't any.)

The first clip are the 3 dogs peeing all within a few minutes of each other.

The second clip, the same except a little more gross (pooping) all within a few minutes of each other.

I find cleaning the potty trays are efficient positioning them in the laundry room next to the utility sink and bathroom.











I find cleaning the potty trays are efficient positioning them in the laundry room next to the utility sink and bathroom. (I just dump a bucket of water above the tray sitting in the sink. It's pretty easy to clean out the pee.http://pottymanners.monkeeworks.com/indoor/ugodog/details/cleaning)








​ 
Thanks,
Miat and Clifford
http://pottymanners.monkeeworks.com/


----------



## woof (Sep 4, 2012)

*rinsing potty tray*

I just dump a bucket of water above the tray sitting in the sink. It's pretty easy to clean out the pee. Making the UGODOG Easier to Clean









​ 
Thanks,
Miat and Clifford
pottymanners.monkeeworks.com


----------

